# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi cực sốc tour Nha Trang 30/4/2012, Xem ngay!

## roigia.com

*GIÁ THỊ TRƯỜNG: 3.250.000Đ*

*GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI: 2.150.000Đ*


_ĐẶT TOUR: VÀO ĐÂY 


HOẶC GỌI: 0909494646

_*LỊCH TRÌNH CHI TIẾT:*

*ĐÊM 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – NHA TRANG

*
*Từ 20h00:* Xe và HDV *ABC Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang.
  Trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi 
hát  karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi  
qua…Nghỉ đêm trên xe.    

*NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO

*
**

*06h30:* Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm sáng.

*08h00:* Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu *tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang* (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới *Bãi Tranh* tắm biển, quý khách có thể tự do tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky, bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…

*11h00:* Đoàn qua *KDL Con Sẻ Tre* dùng bữa trưa.

*12h00:* Về lại đất liền.Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.


 **

*14h30:* Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua *KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt*,
  tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, xem phim 4D, chương trình nhạc  
nước, tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi lớn nhất Đong Nam Á… (Chi phí không bao gồm)

*20h00:* Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn, Dùng bữa tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng (Thay cho bữa cơm tối). Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.



*NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – KDL SINH THÁI YANG BAY


*

*07h00:* Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi Yang Bay.Trên đường đi đoàn nghe thuỵết minh về thành cổ Diên khánh.

*09h00:* Đến *KDL Yang Bay*, chinh phục Yang Bay
  1: hành quân trong rừng, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh. Thăm hang chiến 
khu  H1,khe Sửng Sốt và hang 2. Tham quan thác Yang Khang, dừng chân tại
 Bến  Lội tắm thác…đoàn có thể tự do tham quan khu nuôi cá sấu, khu nuôi
 gấu,  xem đua heo. Dùng bữa trưa tại KDL



**

*14h30:* Xe đưa đoàn đi *Tháp Bà Ponagar*– một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Vương quốc Champa cổ xưa. Tham quan* Hòn Chồng*,ngắm nhìn dãy núi Cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá…

*19h00:* Dùng cơm tối, tham gia *đêm Gala* (chỉ dành cho đoàn trên 80 khách)hoành tráng và ấn tượng, cùng các trò chơi vui nhộn và hấp dẫn.



*NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH

*

*07h00:* Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đi chợ Đầm mua sắm đặc sản. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

*11h30:* Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Mai Linh (Cà Ná), nghỉ ngơi, ngắm  
biển Cà Ná. Trên đường về đoàn mua sắm quà cho bạn bè người thân tại  
Phan Rang (Tỏi, rượu nho); Phan Thiết (Mực một nắng, nước mắm, khô…

*18h30:* Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. *ABC Travel* chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.



*Điểm tham quan hấp dẫn:* 


*GIÁ THỊ TRƯỜNG: 3.250.000Đ*

*GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI: 2.150.000Đ

*


*Lưu ý:*Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)





*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*





-               Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.

-                Lưu trú: 
Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 khách/phòng) - KS ngay  đường Trần 
Phú, trung tâm, gần biển, Chợ Đêm...)



- Ăn uống: + Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000đ/bữa/khách

 + Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu…có café, giải khát. 

-               Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp

-               HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.

-               Vé tham quan theo chương trình.

-               Ghế, dù tại KDL.

-               Tặng đoàn:Khăn lạnh, nước suối (_Aquafina_) chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế



*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:



*

-               Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

-               Thuế VAT

-               Tiền tip bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, tài xế, hướng dẫn viên…





======================================





 -  *VOUCHER trị giá: 3.250.000đ/khách/chương trình Giảm giá 35% Chỉ còn 2.150.000đ

*  



-  Áp dụng cho tour du lịch: *Tp. HCM – Nha Trang: Biển Xanh Vẫy Gọi !* 





*Lưu ý: Khi đặt tour Quý khách vui lòng ghi chú ngày khởi hành*.





-  *Vận chuyển:*số  lương từ 10-15 hành
 khách đi xe 16 chỗ, 16-28 hành khách đi xe 29 chỗ,  29-34 hành khách đi
 xe 35 chỗ, 35 hành khách trở lên đi xe 45 chỗ Aero  Space đời mới, máy 
lạnh, ghế bật, hệ thống âm thanh, tivi giải trí,… 

- *Khách sạn:* Khách sạn 2* tây Hồ Hotel : Điện thoại, Wifi, Tivi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh) 

+  2 khách/phòng (Tiêu chuẩn trong tour)

+  3 – 4 khách/phòng (khi khách có nhu cầu)

+  Trường hợp khách muốn ở phòng đơn (ở một mình): Phụ thu 800.000đ

+  Trường hợp khách đi một mình, không có nhu cầu ở phòng đơn thì sẽ được sắp xếp ở chung phòng với một người cùng phái.

- *Ăn uống* : gồm 05 bữa chính và 03 bữa phụ.

                + Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa

                + Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát

- Vé tàu tham quan Vịnh, đảo.

                - Vé tham quan các điểm du lịch (có bao gồm) trong chương trình.

                - Bảo hiểm du lịch AAA (_10.000.000 đ/người/vụ_ ).

                - Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, chu đáo, phục vụ suốt tuyến. 

                - Phục vụ: Khăn lạnh, nón du lịch ABC và nước suối _Aquafina_ chai 500ml/khách/ngày;

** Không bao gồm:*

- Thuế VAT

                - Phí qua khu vui chơi giải trí Vinpearland;

                - Chi phí cá nhân: tắm nước ngọt,ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.

* *Giá dành cho trẻ em:*

                - *Dưới 05 tuổi:*miễn phí. (_Ăn uống, ngồi xe, ngủ chung với người đi kèm_ ), Mỗi gia đình (Bố-Mẹ) chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em miễn phí, trẻ thứ hai mua 50% vé người lớn.

                - *Trên 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi:* mua 50% vé (có suất ăn, tham quan, ngủ chung với người đi kèm).

                - *Trên 11 tuổ**i* trở lên giá vé như người lớn.

** Lưu ý:* 

                - Tối thiểu cho mỗi tour 40 khách. (_Nếu số lượng không đủ 40 khách cho tour vào tuần đó thì Tour sẽ được book cho khách vào tuần tiếp theo_ ).

                - Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ  
tự để phù hợp với thực tế. Tuy nhiên, vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham  
quan trong chương trình

                - Khách hàng liên hệ đăng ký 10 ngày trước khi khởi hành (_Trong trường hợp, khách hàng không đăng ký trước, nhà cung cấp sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm nếu có bất kỳ sai sót khi phục vụ_).

                - Trong trường hợp khách đã mua Voucher, muốn chuyển sang đi vào đợt khác, thì đổi trước 3 ngày khởi hành tour.

                - Trong trường hợp khách huỷ vé:

_+ 10 ngày trước khi tour khởi hành: được hoàn 100% phí đã đóng;

                + Từ 6 đến 9 ngày : hoàn 75% tiền;

                + Từ 3 đến 5 ngày : hoàn 50% tiền.

                + Trong 48h : hoàn 25% tiền.

                + Trong 24h : không hoàn lại._ 





*- Địa điểm tập trung:

*





_+ ABC Travel 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

                + Thương xá Tax – Quận 1;

                + Cây Xăng COMECO 178 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Bình Thạnh;

                + Ngã Tư Thủ Đức phía siêu thị Co.op Mart;



ĐẶT TOUR: VÀO ĐÂY 



HOẶC GỌI: 0909494646

_

----------

